# Form 1099



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Has a customer ever asked you for your SS# for a form 1099 after you have sold them hay of $600 or more?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Products such as hay sales don't require a 1099 being needed but services do require a 1099. Give customer a bill of sale so he can fill it on his income taxes as an expense is all that he needs.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never.....


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Work being done is the reason I got federal tax I D number rather then giving as my SS all the time . You can apply and get one online . Also for tax exempt forms .


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Nope. Very few in fact ask for receipts. Mostly the ones buying hay as their business. Horse pet hay buyers aren't a business so no receipt needed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a federal ID and a farm exempt number but a fella came out to get 100 bales of TImothy/Orchard yesterday and had a company check on a local entertainment venue which uses a few horses in their show. He said oh btw our accountant said he needed your ss to do a 1099....I said, "that ain't happenin"....and handed him the check back. He said, wait I will call which he did but did not get ahold of the accountant. I knew a 1099 is for services....but I also saw after reviewing the IRS 1099 website that sometimes it also can be for "goods"(products).

I ended up selling the hay to him this time as they were desperate for some quality hay with no clover as it makes the show horses foam at the mouth when worked in the show.

If he calls and try's to insist on anything about the 1099 I will tell him to not bother me anymore....emphatically if he so desires.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> I ended up selling the hay to him this time as they were desperate for some quality hay with no clover as it makes the show horses foam at the mouth when worked in the show.


FWIW: Only Alsike clover causes "slobbers", AKA, "Doc, my horse has rabies!".

I started to write a rant about the IRS, paper, 1099's, tax reporting, etc., and came to the conclusion that there was not enough storage on the entire Internet to hold all my thoughts about this subject, so....rant over!

I do not do 1099's except in rare cases.

Ralph


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My CPA states that IRS is cracking down on non 1099 senders but out of all my hay baling customers I get very few 1099's sent to me which I don't care one way or the other because I report their checks to the IRS anyway.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> I get very few 1099's sent to me which I don't care one way or the other because I report their checks to the IRS anyway.


As do I. But I have no intentions of furnishing them with my SS# in this identity theft age.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Had one customers accountant contact me to fill out a 1099 for hay sales. I felt that coming from their accountant it was safer than giving SS# to customer. Also the customer informed me before the sale their accountant would be contacting me for a 1099.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was expecting a 1099 from one guy for custom work and when I got it his accountant had added seed and hay Along with the custom work all together on it.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

All they need is you tax id they don't need SS . I believe that is the whole point of a Tax id number at least to me . That's what I have given to custom customers the last three years seems to work for then and me .


----------

